# Arctic 10 Extra HD poly, 2005 International 4200



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

*Arctic 10 foot Extra HD poly, 2005 International 4200*

I am in the middle of installing a Arctic Extra HD 10 foot poly snow plow on a 2005 International 4200 dump truck.
All steel is galvanized with 3/8" thick poly.
Plow has eight vertical ribs that are a mix of 3/8" and 1/2" thick.
Six trip springs, double lift chains.
2" swing and lift cylinders
Massive HD quadrant assembly.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Note the height of the plow in the last picture.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Total weight with trucks mounting kit is about 1250 lbs.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi-boy lift frame and hydraulic power unit.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, onto the truck end of this thing.
The HD mount kit for larger vehicles is a generic mounting kit which needs fabricating up.
This in takes some welding and cutting, so this means the mount kit comes in rawl metal for fabrication and will need to be painted. 
Tomorrow I will get into more pictures of the mount being fabbed and installed along with the wiring and controls being installed.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Some more fabrication of the mount.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

We cut a template from cardboard and transfered it to some 1/16" plate.
This is our pattern for our pattern cutting torch.
Now we will have the pattern made for future Internationals.
Here are some pictures of the parts being cut.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Now some cleaning up with the grinder and onto some hole drilling.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Welding the mounting tabs onto the crossbox section.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Checking for fit before final welding.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Now back to welding.
Burn it all in hard and ad gussets and support ribbing.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Make up some saddle mount to connect pusher bar from mount to frame.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Putting mount on and making frame push supports. 
Note support on floor in the picture.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Another push frame support.










Final mount.
Pushers from crossbox up to trucks frame and saddled to frame.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Reinstall front bumper.
When plow is removed all you will see is the crossbox under the bumper.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Dang! Nice work! Shouldn't fall of the truck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1207484 said:


> Dang! Nice work! Shouldn't fall of the truck!


I agree! How many man hours do you have in the install?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Is it typical to fabricate your own mounts once you get in the bigger trucks?
Just wondering....guess they don't have a mount for everything.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

I wish the cutting edge on my fishers had that much to wear


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice Job. I would like to see how it stands up to the beating of such a big heavy truck behind it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1207504 said:


> Is it typical to fabricate your own mounts once you get in the bigger trucks?
> Just wondering....guess they don't have a mount for everything.


Most manufacturers only make mounts for the mass produced trucks that they know they will sell mounts for. If your buying a new heavy truck that you want a blade on you'd order it with an extended frame out the front so you can build a mount very easily.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Nice welds!!!


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

why didnt you go bigger on the blade?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Cedar Grounds;1207504 said:


> Is it typical to fabricate your own mounts once you get in the bigger trucks?
> Just wondering....guess they don't have a mount for everything.


Arctic makes lots and lots of mount for vehicles, but the large vechiles use a generic mount that needs fabrication.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

2brothersyc;1207571 said:
 

> why didnt you go bigger on the blade?


This is plenty large and strong enough for this ride.
It is a 10 foot 33" high blade poly blade with a weight of 1250 lbs.
Arctics largest blade is a steel 10 foot 36" blade good for vehicles with GVW of 18000 to 27000 lbs.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Do you mount them for a client? Looks like you have 3 harnesses there? Or is it a Fab shop doing the install for you?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Cedar Grounds;1207604 said:


> Do you mount them for a client? Looks like you have 3 harnesses there? Or is it a Fab shop doing the install for you?


I am a de*ler for Arctic.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are the final pictures of the angle supports back to the frame.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Impressed with your skills - how many man hours?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

2robinhood;1207671 said:


> I am a de*ler for Arctic.


Great CANADIAN Product! EH! Very nice work! Guess you have to since peole pay you to do it!


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

And the final product.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

*And some video.*

*http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/?action=view&current=10footArcticonInternational4200video2.mp4*


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice fab work, and alot of supports added. As far as the plow, the plow itself looks beefy and I like the galv. finish. The headgear looks a little chintzy, and leave alot to be desired. Just my .02.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

how easy is it to mount and dismount that would be a good video> it looks like it's not like the MM fisher ?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

paponte;1207906 said:


> . The headgear looks a little chintzy, and leave alot to be desired. Just my .02.


X2 on that! Some updated lights and a little nicer brackets etc. would go a long way.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

They use the same head gear / lift frame for most of their plow.
It is a low-boy lift frame or a hi-boy lift frame.
These are the hi-boy's
These are used on their 7.5' , 8' , 8.5' , 9' , and 10 ' blades.
It keeps stuff simple and is proven.
There are to many ways to glorify a straight plow, you lift, you angle, go down.
If it is proven why change.
They do offer up-graded lights if you want them.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

you do some seriously good work there!! 

i will say, the lights and headgear don't look the greatest though... blade looks great!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice work on the install. Very professional. I think if I bought one I would get the upgraded lights just because.


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

nice work and that manufacturer really seems to put out a nice product


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Most you see in our area are Arctic's I would say but they are within 2 hours driving from us and have a great dealer network.
As mentioned up, down, left and right....doesn't get any simpler.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

that is AWESOME


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice looking work on the plow but my question is , Did you bag that buck !


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Vinnie;1209910 said:


> Nice looking work on the plow but my question is , Did you bag that buck !


I got a nice eight pointer in fall bow, lost a real nice eight in Ohio and had some in mind in winter bow, but couldn't connect.
Private message me, I'll shot over some pictures.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

all i got to say is WOW  there is some beef in these blades. 

and i :salute: you for the great QUALITY & STRENGTH in fab work to make the mount. if i didnt read this i would have figured factory stuff. no slop or junk on that mount.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have to give a big thank you to Arctic - one of my subs has an Arctic salter and the gear box went down sat morning. We knew that we would have to salt his places on Sat night due to the snow coming in, and we had a couple of salter issues with some of my other trucks, so I knew I wouldn't be able to help him out and one of his sites if very busy Sunday mornings. At 9am I called my dealer that is a big Arctic dealer and gave them the serial number and asked if they had any gear box's around. Said they would have to order it monday, then just to be safe, they called the Arctic distributor who happened to be in that day doing inventory. He drove the parts on a Saturday from Oakville to Markham, my guy from Vaughan met them, grabbed the parts and by 6pm was up and running. That meant a lot to me, and I don't think you would see that kind of service from a larger company.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks like you did an awesome job on the instal. I've never seen a vertical plasma cutter like that before. That would come in handy.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

They have good people and are very responsive! We deal with Oakville too or directly with London depending what it is but we really don't have any issues beside busted hoses or cylinders. Our plows have been on a very low maintenance program too in the past.
Ain't broken why fix it........


----------



## unclebuck (Jan 8, 2011)

It is nice to see that some people really take pride in thier work . The guy has a clean truck and a really nice plow setup to be proud of . 
It feels good to show up on the job with quality equipment . Not some home owner driveway / i hope it keeps working plow .

QUALITY is allways a good investment .


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fyi guys go look at the pic again. its not a plasma. its a oxy/act cutting tourch just mounted in a copying jig. 

template in a end with gide tip then cutting head in other on the materal to cut.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

sweetk30;1212983 said:


> fyi guys go look at the pic again. its not a plasma. its a oxy/act cutting tourch just mounted in a copying jig.
> 
> template in a end with gide tip then cutting head in other on the materal to cut.


ahhh your right, I didn't notice the oxy and acetylene hoses coming off of it. Thats a pretty cool machine either way.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

huge time saver.


----------

